# recommendation for floating plant for 3.5 gallon tank?



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi, all.

I'm brand new to the world of bettas. Just yesterday I got the beautiful blue crowntail betta in the attached photo, a wonderful birthday present from my daughter. I have some plants in his tank, and in fact it looks pretty good, but I'd like to get a small floating plant, or maybe one that is rooted, but the top parts float on the water. Any recommendations? Thanks very much! 

Beverly


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

ive seen people use water lettice and it looks really nice dosent get blown around the tank like smaller floating plants. i want life with pets on youtube she has really good videos for housing bettas in planted tanks. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

I've kept water lettuce for a couple months now and it melts like crazy and just dies. I'd get salvinia minima or frogbit. Water lettuce can take over the aquarium pretty quickly, too.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

OK, thanks!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Salvinia Minima and Duckweed. They have short roots which would be perfect for 3.5 g. I see our member ColledgeBettas sells them.


http://www.bettafish.com/1305-u-s-classifieds/717129-salvinia-minima-duckweed.html


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I was about to say that I have kept Salvinia Minima and duckweed. I had troubles with Salvinia minima at first, but now they grow like crazy. The duckweed came on another plant I bought and has grown like crazy too. I love the salvinia, it just grows so fast for me since I have medium light and dose ferts.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I actually like frogbit, since in the warm water of my betta tank it grows long smooth roots down to the substrate - looks like a jungle. In the cooler water of the 33g community it has shorter and much fuzzier roots.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks! I like the sound of the roots. Do you think it's too much for a 3.5-gallon tank?


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

try it out it might take awile for them too grow and if you dont like it or it becomes overgrown you can always remove some. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you should just try it. If it gets too much, remove some plants; if you end up not liking them, just remove them altogether. That's what makes real plants fun - experiment and see what suits/works for you


----------

